# Which state is the best to take the PE exam?



## jacobs

I have just received the notice that yet again I have failed the PE exam, this will be the 4th time. I now need to show proof of continued education before I can set for the exam again.

I am testing in Oklahoma where after the 4th time, you will need to submit proof that you have enrolled in a review course or college course in your weakest topic and then submit proof that you have completed the course, then I can resubmit my application with all the work history and my references.

Its getting very costly as each time I failed (attempts 2,3 &amp; 4) I need to submit $100 to Oklahoma to re-sit for the exam. Then $$ to NCEES to get admissions.

So here are my questions;

What are the application fees in the other states?

How many times can you take the exam before you need to re-submit an application or show proof of continued education?

Before I resubmit to Oklahoma I want to look and see what the other states require, beside Ok isn't even giving me an idea of what review course they will approve until I actually show proof that I have enrolled then they will either approve or deny the course. Waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## MC_Engineer

I will say this about Nevada:

There are NO solutions manuals (including 6 minute solutions and NCEES solutions allowed in the testing site). That was a major bummer to find out just a month before the exam!

Other than that, I think Nevada is a great place to take the exam. Come out to Reno and enjoy our hospitality this October :}


----------



## jacobs

What are the fees in Nevada? How many times can you take the exam?


----------



## TXengrChickPE

the way I understand the way most states take on this is that you must qualify to take the exam in that state to be able to be licensed in that state. so, taking the exam in a different state may not help if your ultimate goal is to become licensed in OK.

As for review courses, if there is a Testmasters near you, that is probably the way to go... mainly because they are well-known and generally respected by all. Yes, they are expensive, but so is repeatedly taking the exam and failing. IMHO, if you have studied on your own for all 4 attempts, a review course may be just what you need.

That said, I took the exam in TX in October '07. They have no unusual restrictions on what you can take into the exam, except that handwritten notes may not be in pencil... but no one checked. Like all states, they don't allow loose papers, you have to use their pencils, a calculator from the approved list, etc. The application was a bear. They want a 6-12 page summary of each engineering position that you have held since graduation. That was the toughest part for me because I had only been at my current job for 11 months when I was filling out the application. Also, I felt that the paperwork for the professional references was a bit much... but no one complained, so maybe that was the norm. I don't remember how much it cost to apply.

Good luck.


----------



## squishles10

I hear Arkansas is pretty easy. Texas makes you pay two fees so that's not ideal if you want to save money. Maybe someone can back up the AR? I know that in Florida, if you're in the position that you are in and you pass in another state, you still have to show proof that you took the courses to transfer the exam back, so you might want to verify that.


----------



## starkman

Be careful where you go, most states have reciprocal agreements which allow you to just pay a fee and get a license in that state, to corresond with your original license, but not all. Check each board to find out their exact specs. IL does not allow any solution manuals or written notes, so its a little more on the difficult side than a state that would allow those to be brought in.


----------



## Tark62

California:

- Number of times you can take the PE exam: currently no restrictions.

- Exam fees: currently $275 for the initial PE application, also $275 for re-taking the PE exam. No additional NCEES charges. If you are taking the Civil PE exam, then the exam fee also includes the two California-specific Civil exams (surveying and seismic), although an out-of-stater might only be interested in the NCEES exam.

- Other: Relatively loose education and experience requirements, which simplifies the initial application. No special rules about materials allowed in the exam room, other than the usual NCEES restrictions. California still allows HP48s and other graphing calculators on state-specific, non-NCEES PE exams.

**********

The problem with passing the PE exam out-of-state is that it may not qualify you for a license by reciprocity in Oklahoma. If the Oklahoma Board is requiring additional coursework, then they can still hold you to that requirement, even if you've already passed the exam somewhere else. Passing the exam alone does not guarantee reciprocity -- you still have to meet each state's specific experience and education requirements. In this case, Oklahoma's education requirement may include supplemental coursework.


----------



## hrun

I know Florida after three times taking the Exam you also have to take extra course work.

But they allow you to take anything into the exam. The only thing they were concerned

about was loose paper and writting in your notes.

Several People that were in my Testmaster Course and could not take it anymore times in Florida,

They were going to take it in Michigan. Might be better in Michigan???

good luck


----------



## robby

Well, you're not going to be taking the exam in Rhode Island, nor can you ever get a license there, unless you go out and get another ABET accredited engineering degree...



> SUBJECT: Board Policy on the number of times an applicant may be allowed to take the Fundamentalsof Engineering (FE) or Professional Engineer (PE) exams.
> 
> 1. That a qualified applicant will be allowed to take the FE or PE exam a total of three (3) times. This
> 
> would be an aggregate total regardless of where the exam was taken.
> 
> 2. An applicant who has failed three (3) times, may request permission to take the exam for a fourth
> 
> and final time, if:
> 
> a. Their score on their last attempt was a minimum of sixty (60) and
> 
> b. They agree to take and complete an appropriate review course or graduate courses in
> 
> areas of their deficiency and submit written proof to the Board of having successfully
> 
> completed such course or courses.
> 
> 3. An applicant who fails the FE or PE exam a total of four (4) times, regardless of where or when the
> 
> exam was taken, shall not be allowed to take the exam in Rhode Island, nor be granted a registration
> 
> by reciprocity or comity should they pass it at a future date in a different state or jurisdiction.
> 
> 4. An applicant who does not properly inform the Board of previous attempts to pass the exam in
> 
> another state or jurisdiction, if such information comes to the Board’s attention, shall be barred from
> 
> taking any more exams in Rhode Island or shall have any license gained in Rhode Island revoked.
> 
> 5. If an applicant obtains an additional engineering degree from an ABET accredited school then the
> 
> Board may grant relief from these provisions for good cause shown.


From here. (Warning: large PDF file)


----------



## ktulu

^^ point #3 is crazy.

So, I have failed the test 4 times. I am taking it again in October (at which I will pass, Lord willing). I am permanently banned from practicing engineering in Rhode Island.

How namy times has the question been raised, "So, how many times did it take you to pass the PE Exam?" in a professional environment? It should not even be a factor. IMO.


----------



## gymrat1279 PE

Wow... RI is harsh. You could probably take it in MI. You apply through ELSES and don't have to fill out the application until after you pass. Just have to send transcripts to ELSES and sign a statement that you have the required experience.


----------



## KnowledgeAcquirer

jacobs said:


> I have just received the notice that yet again I have failed the PE exam, this will be the 4th time. I now need to show proof of continued education before I can set for the exam again.
> I am testing in Oklahoma where after the 4th time, you will need to submit proof that you have enrolled in a review course or college course in your weakest topic and then submit proof that you have completed the course, then I can resubmit my application with all the work history and my references.
> 
> Its getting very costly as each time I failed (attempts 2,3 &amp; 4) I need to submit $100 to Oklahoma to re-sit for the exam. Then $$ to NCEES to get admissions.
> 
> So here are my questions;
> 
> What are the application fees in the other states?
> 
> How many times can you take the exam before you need to re-submit an application or show proof of continued education?
> 
> Before I resubmit to Oklahoma I want to look and see what the other states require, beside Ok isn't even giving me an idea of what review course they will approve until I actually show proof that I have enrolled then they will either approve or deny the course. Waste of money in my opinion.


Wow ... I thought I had it bad just trying to convince my state to let me take the PE Exam. Do all the states actually keep a record and then provide that information to outside agencies on the number of times that an applicant has taken the exam? I recall that the FE Exam had a block on the form at the test site that asked you if this was your 1st, 2nd, etc. time taken the exam.

From what others have told me, my state doesn't tell you the score on the PE Exam (same for the FE) so how would they be able to tell another state such as OK or RI what your score was?

Out of curiosity, an examinee could have an MS or Ph.D in engineering and failed x number of times on the PE, thus barred from practicing engineering in a specific state? However, in the case of a Ph.D. in engineering, that person is still qualified to teach at a university that educates engineers ...


----------



## Supe

KnowledgeAcquirer said:


> Wow ... I thought I had it bad just trying to convince my state to let me take the PE Exam. Do all the states actually keep a record and then provide that information to outside agencies on the number of times that an applicant has taken the exam? I recall that the FE Exam had a block on the form at the test site that asked you if this was your 1st, 2nd, etc. time taken the exam.From what others have told me, my state doesn't tell you the score on the PE Exam (same for the FE) so how would they be able to tell another state such as OK or RI what your score was?
> 
> Out of curiosity, an examinee could have an MS or Ph.D in engineering and failed x number of times on the PE, thus barred from practicing engineering in a specific state? However, in the case of a Ph.D. in engineering, that person is still qualified to teach at a university that educates engineers ...



Having lived in the northeast for 22 years, all you can really do is just roll your eyes and shake your head like the rest of us. _Nothing_ they do up there makes any sense.


----------



## WVUengr

NC

Examination Procedure

The exact date and place of each examination will be announced on the Seating Notice furnished to each examinee prior to the examination. During the open book examinations, any bound reference material and any silent, battery operated, non-printing calculator may be used by the examinee.


----------



## squishles10

KnowledgeAcquirer said:


> Do all the states actually keep a record and then provide that information to outside agencies on the number of times that an applicant has taken the exam?


There is normally a question on the app that asks if youve taken it in another jurisdiction. If you put yes, theyll check with NCEES to see where. If you say no, you're lying, and I'm sure there are consequences for doing that as well.


----------

